# 08 Calendars Are Done !



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the great pics!

The calenders are now done and ready!

To purchase, follow the below link.
http://www.cafepress.com/scareshack

If you click on the calendar picture, it will let you view each page.

I will pictures up of each month as well.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

You may also go here as well.
http://www.scareshack.com/news.html
beging updated to show all pages.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Just bought mine! The Monster Guts office would not be complete without one of these.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Well i got to go out and plaw now so I guess I will be ordering my copy this weekend.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I got mine wow cafe press is slow
Appreciate the work Johnny


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks awesome! Im ordering 3, and giving one for an x-mas gift to my grandma (who would randomly bring me over stuff to use in my haunt)


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I've ordered mine.
Look wonderful


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Heres a few pics so far...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! I just ordered mine...can't wait to get it! Nice work SS.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I just up dated this page, if you go to the bottom you can view each month.
http://www.scareshack.com/news.html


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I just ordered mine...can't wait to get it! Nice work SS.


Woo Hoo?
Don't you mean 'Yahoooie'? 

my order is in, too!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

oh uh...yeah I mean...YAHOOIE!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The calendar looks great! Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks eveyone.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Got mine, looks great.
Thank you for putting it all together.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Yahooie!!!! I got mine. Nice job SS. Love all the pics.

Okay, strange question - this is my first HauntForum calendar and some of the text and pics are cut off on the sides and bottom...does this sometimes happen with CafePress stuff? I still love it but was just curious.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hawks, generaly no. There shouldnt be anything cut off, I have heard of a few times where it does happen though when they print certain items. I will check into that, as a lot came out great. Im looking at having them done elsewhere locally, so then I will just send them out and watch quailty to avoid a misprinted item such as in your case. Looks good, but ops, they cut part off.
But no, its a rare mis-hap that it will happen.


----------

